# Investment Reporter MLP



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone subscribe to this Canadian newsletter? I have read an issue and think that it is pretty good. I am particularly interested in their portfolio manager. Thanks,


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

I used to subscribe and thought it was excellent. 

I really disliked their marketing though. Seemed very shady and not reflective of the product. 

They'll also put you on an endless loop of pitches for other products, and renewals. Their renewal "SPECIAL ONE TIME DEAL" will range in price from $49 to $300+ for the year and come about every 2-3 months after you cancel....

At $99/yr (I think that's what I paid), I thought it had great stuff for picking stocks for a long term portfolio.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Charlie, did you use their “Investment Planning Guide”? If it was great, what made you stop subscribing? The website is sketchy, but the issue that I read was impressive, so I don't want that to cloud my judgment.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

This is what I subscribed to:

http://www.dailybuyselladviser.com/newsletters/investmentreporter_summary.html

I don't really recall what the Investment Planning Guide was? Possibly just the month end report which outlined a few key stocks for your portfolio broken down US/CDA Income/Growth and by sector? If so...it was a good summary overall. Printed in bright yellow.

When my subscription ended I let it lapse rather than re-up at $300+. By that time I had built a portfolio I was comfortable with, and did not intend on adding to it significantly or changing it about other than monitoring what I had in there. They continued (and continue to this day) to send me SPECIAL ONE TIME OFFERS from anywhere from $97 to $275 -- often disguised as invoices. After I'd been without it for a while, however, I found I didn't really miss it. 

They don't really give you a model portfolio -- and are explicit that the sample holdings they sometimes outline are not to be taken as models -- so I've no idea where their claims of returns come from. Like I said -- very sketchy marketing. But I did like the info -- and it was really well presented, I thought. 

I thought it was good value for what I wanted at the time.


----------



## Jon202 (Apr 14, 2009)

If you live a big city, your public library may subscribe to it at a few of the branches. Every so often I'd go, read and photocopy them. Their tables are nice, but I think their uniqueness has long since passed and there's better out there for those interested in that sort of thing.


----------

